
Four in 10 pupils have had little contact with teachers during lockdown - mrfusion
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2020/jun/15/2m-children-in-uk-have-done-almost-no-school-work-in-lockdown
======
duxup
At my son's school the parent involvement is high and the kids all engaged as
far as I could tell.

A teacher at a rural school told me that they hadn't heard from half their
parents or students since the schools switched to distancing learning despite
calls and etc... not even once.

They don't know what to do as far as grades and etc.

